# worst gw mini you've ever seen



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys! Well, I know that gw makes some really awesome sculpts, but there are some bad sculpts once in a while. So which modern gw mini do you think is just terrible (for example cassius or tigurius)


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cassius, and all the BA characters (especially Lemartes and Mephiston)


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Those odd World Eaters in metal they did ages ago with bare legs/arms...


----------



## Hooman (Mar 9, 2008)

The Lemartes model for BA. It just makes me want to punch something really hard, grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The pewter possessed that they released with Cities of Death... seriously messed up, ugly, and...just... bad.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

A sad day for me was seeing Lucius the Eternal... it just seemed badly done... especially as I really liked the picture. Tigurius and especially Cassius are pretty bad as well.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Dark Elf Witch Elves.


Poor things are showing their age PAINFULLY against the new Dark Elf range.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

culexus assassain (head gear guy) he was ugly and still is.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ba characters, and abbadon.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

abaddon and ALL dark eldar, shoot me if you will


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

almost everything before and including Dark Eldar.
Notable horrors:
1 - Mephiston
2 - Lemartes
3 - Tycho
4 - the old Marneus Calgar
5 - the old Legion of the Damned
6 - previous Obliterators


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

oh and i *REALLY* hate slaanesh claws, i refuse to make them with the stupid things


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Lemartes, Witch elves, tycho, old obliterators. I dunno Mephiston does seem very static but the way he just stands there oozes power to me.... I would prefer a more dynamic pose though


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

surreal-mind said:


> abaddon and ALL dark eldar, shoot me if you will


*aims her Shredder... looks at the gun before she fires... smashes it to bits*

Damn it I have to agree!  

So much so I've never even played my first choice army yet! :crazy:


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll let my signature speak for itself.

Oh, and for the record: All the BA characters are butt ugly EXCEPT Tycho. Tycho rules!


----------



## Black Crusader (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I'm fairly new to 40k so I dont know whats classified as modern. However a friend of mine gave me some space wolves scouts, the one with the top knot and one with the over sized plasma gun. I'm sure they're older minis but they're are still pretty funny looking.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

the only ones i could think of at the moment are:

1. Tycho - absolutely pathetic, i cant stand this model :angry:

2. Chaos Lord w/jump pack and lightning claws...


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

Er, doomrider, without the faintest shadow of a doubt, super-triple-extra-crap-tastic-fugly...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well if we where allowing Fantasy Nagash would walk in here and own up the place with his true horror sculpt.

But as its a 40K themed question, hmm, aye I'd have a to agree with many figs in the Dark Eldar range, especially Kruellagh the Human in Drag pretending to be a Dark Eldar. Oh and Lemartes is pretty awful.

Hmm, Didn't Morley do all of these, thanks the Gods he's gone. :laugh:


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> The pewter possessed that they released with Cities of Death... seriously messed up, ugly, and...just... bad.


Im with you on that one. They looked like cracked out 80's band members. Like an irradiated Iggy Pop. Horrendous.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

The assassin with the weird skull mask, all helmetless space wolves (wtf is with the hair???)


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

cassius without a doubt i boutght casius to use his flamer pistle thing they show on the internet i get a carppy boltpistio which was just a lump with a barrel !"£$%£^*


----------



## Shas La (Oct 13, 2008)

they are meant to look bit like the dwarf slayers in fantasy


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Shas La said:


> they are meant to look bit like the dwarf slayers in fantasy


then itd be a mohawk but its not it does look retarded i have to agree.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The pewter possessed that they released with Cities of Death... seriously messed up, ugly, and...just... bad.


Definitely some of the worst. I mean, really, these are supposed to be chaos marines so hard core that they allow daemons to possess them and mutate them, but they look like junior chaos spawn.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Vostroyans. The entire range. Personal taste, but they irritate me.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Wraithian said:


> Vostroyans. The entire range. Personal taste, but they irritate me.


they could have been done better, the sniper looks great, but the standard bearer looks horrible.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

The new Sicarius model. It is the same point as Mephiston, "Watch me stand here with my toilet brush helmet giving you orders!"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lemartes and those new FW Nurgle Ogryns. Also, the Catachan officer with the power fist is crap as well.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I HATE the old wraithlord. That metal one. Eurgh. 

Also Abbadon. Most undynamic pose ever.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Any Gary Morley sculpted miniature fits the bill, for example he sculpted those possessed that folks talk about uke:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

The old box oforks that came with 4 or 5 orks with helmets pistols and weird axes, and like 2 ugly ASS GRETCHINS


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I reckon that the chaplain with powerfist is a nice model, but the pose looks like he wants to hug someone


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

The metal Chaos Possessed & the Limited Ed version that came with the army box with 3.5codex came out.

On that note when I was part time for Games Workshop, while I was clean up down stairs I found around three big boxies full of blister, all being the Metal Possessed all cover in dust..... need I say more.
Was told not a single one was sold when they where availble (sp?) in the store I work in.
We even give them as prize for the 25th WFB birthday & no one wanted them.

No offence to the guy sculpte them but when you look that the new plastic now they ARE Possessed models.

IP


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The Eldar striking scorpions look really awkward and I'm surprised no ones mentioned the Tyranid gargoyles yet, most of the dark eldar range is ugly plus the static pose space marine characters are awful but I dont think its fair to include them if you count the fact that most of them are older than many of the new gamers Mephiston, Ragnar and all their counter parts were all released in the early 90's and still cost more than the more modern stuff despite being ugly.


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

I think some of the older models need a resculpt, if only at least for the scale shift so that someone like Abaddon doesn't look like a midget in terminator armour compared to all the plastic chaos terminators around him on giant bases.

What has really disappointed me is the lowering quality of the metal minis that I've noticed over the years. Way back in the days of yore all I really had to do to prepare a metal mini was maybe a few mould lines and give them a wash, these days I'm lucky if the mini is not bent to the point of being almost impossible to bend back and fit together! I'm looking at you, Necron Immortal that I ordered, it's taken me ages just to make it stand up into the position it was supposed to come in, let alone file off all the extra metal that's built up in lumps in the corners of the mini.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

I think the worst I've seen were among the old Tyranids range. 
But then again, most of the older minis haven't aged well, so I simply don't bother with them.

Among the more recent stuff, there are only few things I can't stand.
- The current Dark Reaper heads are a joke
- The reptile look of the Khornate Daemons and the overly 'old school' Daemonettes


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chaos dred the metal one which never gets sold.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i agree with the chaos dreadnought, i would rather get a sm one and add appropriate symbols, also the model and lucius the eternal, i mean, it looks like he has hooves


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Chaos furies, awsome units looked absolute shit.
The old ork bikers, the riders were smaller than gretchin.
Old ork trukks, tiny!!
Ragnar, mentioned above but truly awful.
IG rough riders, riders are shit!


----------



## Tau2007 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all,
I can't believe no one mentioned (unless I missed it) Jain Zar. Hands down the worst . . . GW . . . model . . . ever.

Also, the Commander Dante model sucks hard.

And, I totally agree that the metal Chaos Dred is terrible. FW Chaos Dreds blow it out of the water.

Cheers,
Tau2007


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Dark eldar models


----------

